# Best Sprayer Under $500?



## kjones.0791 (May 23, 2017)

I'm looking to buy a new Sprayer. Just wanted your opinions on the best Sprayer for residential/commercial use under or around $500. Thanks


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

"Best sprayer" for under $500 may be a contradiction in terms. I believe both Graco and Titan have some for under that price point but I have no knowledge as to how good, or bad, they are. My personal take is if you are really wanting to get a machine for professional use, at least try and up your budget a bit and get a Graco 390 or 395. Both are pretty much entry level professional units but they will do nice work and make money for you. I have the 395 and paid $600 on an end of year sale. Think I just saw a new one for $695 online somewhere.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Do yourself a favor and budget at least a thousand for the pump and accessories. Portland Compressor has good deals on refurbished and floor models, but you'll need more hose, couplers, probably a few tips, wrenches, etc. <500 is the Home Depot DIY price range.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Those sprayers for under $500 (Graco at Home Depot or Lowes) almost always come with 25 foot hoses, no whip hoses, and only a 515 spray tip. The pumps on those units are not meant to last for more than 75-100 gallons before they begin to wear out and eventually die. Good maintenance prolongs their life span, but they are just not meant for regular, week-in/week-out use.

I'm no super-experienced spray expert, but I suggest you listen to those who posted above. You need at least a grand to get a good pro unit, and money for various tips, tip housings (yep, you will need more than one if you want to use fine finish tip sizes), swivels (at least one), a whip hose to make your life much easier, etc. 

I would start with a 395 at the very minimum. The bigger the pump, the more versatility (you can spray thicker paints/primers (such as elastomerics), even drywall mud with a big enough pump. Those inexpensive sprayers don't allow you to do anything more than spray latex/acrylic paint, and thin stuff like fence stains. Something to think about for sure before laying out your money.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

SemiproJohn said:


> ... money for various tips, tip housings (yep, you will need more than one if you want to use fine finish tip sizes),


Graco's FFLP tips fit the RACX guard. Your point stands though because the pump I just got came with a RACV housing+517 and a bonus FFLP tip, but no blue housing to use it with.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

You can usually find used 395's or smaller titans on craigslist for 3-400 bucks. Gotta be careful buying one though. You never know how its been taken care of...


----------

